

Ask HN: Client won't do 1099, should I be worried? - kylelibra

Client wants to go through w-2 instead of 1099.  Bit of an old school software company instead of the usual startup.  They flat out refuse to do 1099 through my LLC.  Anything I should be worried about?
======
redspark
Is it possible they are going to be setting your hours or requiring a certain
schedule? They might have had a run in with the IRS with a past contractor who
didn't pay appropriate taxes. If they pay you 1099 and you don't properly pay
your taxes, the IRS can come after them and they are liable if you meet some
of the criteria of an employee (time requirements, equipment provided, etc.).

But yeah, talk to your accountant.

------
bockris
Talk to an accountant, preferably your accountant.

